# Prayers please?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've got an appointment tomorrow to get a few skin spots looked at. I'm so nervous about it, even though I've had spots looked at before. If you have a second to lift up a prayer, I'd really appreciated it. :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hope all goes well, Bridget. I'm due for my yearly exam soon, so thanks for reminding me I need to make an appointment.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - sending prayers to you. The good thing is that you get checked out so that if there's anything they can remove it. :thumbsup: I see my cardiologist tomorrow (every 6 months) and a little nervous because I haven't been feeling great.:huh:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sending you positive thoughts/prayers, Sue!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you guys. It is important to get checked out that's for sure. I'm allergic to so much stuff, that I can't tolerate sunscreen  . I love to be outside though (my screen name is summergirl after all lol), so I'm definetly taking some big chances. 

Sue, I'm sorry to hear you are feeling bad. Heart problems are no fun, and can certainly make you feel a bit anxious. I hope you have an excellent Cardiologist? Lifting up prayers for you too.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*praying for good results*
*Nickee**


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paws crossed


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Will say a prayer for you. Hope all is good news.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lifting you up in prayer Bridget. Hope all is well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Saying a prayer for you my friend. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying all goes well Bridget!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Extra prayers for you! 

Keep us updated


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- I will defnitely be praying for you. Please keep me posted on what the doctor says.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers to you Bridget. Try not to worry....as long as you keep on top of it and go regularly even if its something it will be fine.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bridget, if it makes you worry less, my mom lived in Equador and Florida and other hot places as a child, and is still a sun worshipper in the summer. She has had basal cell carcinoma twice but her doctor said as long as you get checked once (twice per year if you have a history of dysplastic cells/cancer), even if you have skin cancer, it is fully treatable. It's the most curable cancer.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Bridget, You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the love and prayers. My appointment is at 3:30 tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be able to report back happy news tomorrow night. Years ago a family friend lost their 20something daughter in law to skin cancer. Ever since then I've been worried about that. Much of my family has been treated for skin cancers and they are doing just fine. I need to retrain myself not to always go to the worst case scenario. Hugs of gratitude for the prayers. Please keep them coming <3.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Bridget, lifting you up in prayer. I know how you feel about being nervous. I'm not only a breast cancer survivor but a melanoma survivor as well. I have to get checked every 6 months and it is always a scary time. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers going out for you Bridget! Will be looking for your update and for the good news that all is well!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You are in my prayers!! Stay calm :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for good news!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you :grouphug:. I'm just trying not to let me nerves get the best of me. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thinking of you today.
I always have to be careful in the sun because I am fair skinned and burn easily. My sister is always having spots removed from her face that are pre cancerous.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

You are in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending hugs and thumbs up today! (((💗)))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope all goes well today for your check up! big hugs with you!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks yall. Getting ready to go to the Dr.'s appointment....I'll keep you posted. Paws crossed!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know how scared it is, being fair skinned myself...
Went through this 5 years ago with a melanoma that was removed. Just hang in there, the worst is the waiting for results... Hugs sweetie!


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great news.....the spots are all fine :aktion033: !!! Such a relief. I was seriously making myself a bit sick with worrying about it. Now I just need to schedule my first mammogram, but that will wait until after we move into the new house. Just not up for any more drama right now lol  . Thanks again for the love, support and prayers. I will happily return the favor for each of you if you ever need me. Hugs!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay!!! :chili: Been waiting all afternoon for those results! So glad all is well Bridget! :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You are so sweet Robin. Thank you!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Such Good News. Worry can Make a person Crazy. I Should Know.*
*Nickee in pa- *


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:chili::chili: Good news!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thats great news. You must be so relieved. :chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy all is okay. Please go for your Mammo it's so important.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm happy you had great results! yay! I know how you feel I shut down if I am nervous about appointments and get so preoccupied it's hard to concentrate on anything else. I really need to learn how to handle it too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Fantastic news! :yahoo: So happy for you..know it's a great relief!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Great news Bridget. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks again for the prayers everyone. I really was so nervous. I think all of the house/moving stuff has me a bit on edge and I was bordering on panic when it was time to go the doctor lol. I will plan to get my Mammogram in the next few months. I volunteered for a Mammography center for a while and so when it's time to schedule it (after our move) at least I have a place to go for the testing where I know and trust the staff. Hope we will all take this as a reminder to get things checked out. Early diagnosis is key!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw the good news. So happy Bridget. Sometimes our own fears are so much worse than anything going on. Good luck with getting the mammogram. I can't even count how many I have had. Not fun but really over fast and I stil believe that if guys had to do it to their private parts, they would come up with a pain-free alternative. :angry: And self examination is still at the top of the charts for me...when it comes to skin or boobs. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------

